# Bonding issue



## HopsAndPaws (Sep 9, 2014)

Hey everybun!!! 

So I have a unneutered male rabbit and a neutered male rabbit. I have a big hutch that they both live in. I divided the hutch in half though so they can't attack each other. I was just wondering if it's possible to bond them together even though one is unneutered is it still possible??? 

Please let me know ASAP


----------



## whiskylollipop (Sep 9, 2014)

Unfortunately no. Hormones will always get in the way. Neutering both is the way to go!


----------



## peachbutt (Sep 10, 2014)

Honestly , you shouldn't bond any two rabbits who aren't altered. Take it from perpetual experience. I have had bonded rabbits who was one neutered, and one not neutered. Eventually their hormones are going to kick in. I quickly realized that it was a bad idea, so now all four of my rabbits are fixed.
Not only that, your two buns have the possibility of killing or injuring one another due to aggression from territorial instincts. Unfortunately, there may be a lot of urine spraying from both parties because of the hormones. I advise to please neuter them.


----------



## peachbutt (Sep 10, 2014)

Oops! Personal * typo


----------



## bunnyman666 (Sep 10, 2014)

peachbutt said:


> Honestly , you shouldn't bond any two rabbits who aren't altered. Take it from perpetual experience. I have had bonded rabbits who was one neutered, and one not neutered. Eventually their hormones are going to kick in. I quickly realized that it was a bad idea, so now all four of my rabbits are fixed.
> Not only that, your two buns have the possibility of killing or injuring one another due to aggression from territorial instincts. Unfortunately, there may be a lot of urine spraying from both parties because of the hormones. I advise to please neuter them.



I second this!!!!


----------



## bunnyman666 (Sep 10, 2014)

whiskylollipop said:


> Unfortunately no. Hormones will always get in the way. Neutering both is the way to go!



Amen!!!!


----------



## HopsAndPaws (Sep 11, 2014)

Thanks you all helped a lot I am currently dog sitting and getting paid 15 dollars a week. So I will save up to 100 dollars for getting him neutered thanks guys


----------

